# High rise and views



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd like to share a picture of the 45 story high rise I have been working on for the last year and a half. I've been here since it was 5 stories underground at the beginning. Also a couple shots of the view from somewhere above the 35th floor. Looking into the San Diego skyline both west and east.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Sweet! That's an awesome project to be able to tell yer kids you worked on!! You guys sleeving before the floors get poured, or are ya core drilling?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Good old high rise work. 

Did you know that on jobs like that they bid at least 1 hour a day per guy just for riding the skip?


----------



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

mccmech said:


> Sweet! That's an awesome project to be able to tell yer kids you worked on!! You guys sleeving before the floors get poured, or are ya core drilling?


We are doing layout on the decks setting Proset sleeves and hammering in bangers for our hangers.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> Good old high rise work.
> 
> Did you know that on jobs like that they bid at least 1 hour a day per guy just for riding the skip?


That's neat stuff to learn. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

gasket said:


> We are doing layout on the decks setting Proset sleeves and hammering in bangers for our hangers.


Don't know the term "bangers". Could ya educate me please?


----------



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

mccmech said:


> Don't know the term "bangers". Could ya educate me please?


So the banger has an internally threaded insert that allows us to screw all thread into the bottom, which is exposed on the lid once the wood form work has been pulled. We hammer them into the deck before concrete is poured placed based on measurements for the plumbing system that will be hung from the concrete ceiling. Installing these inserts saves alot of time when we go to install the plumbing bypassing the need to drill into the lid and set drop in anchors or snake screw inserts or whatever anchoring process you use to your attach your all thread too. 

Here are a couple of reference pictures. You can see in the second picture my hanger install where I simply screw in my measured all thread into the insert that we previously set in the deck. 

In the second picture you can see some orange around the insert that transferred from the wood form work into the concrete. We sprayed them as the same form work was being used for the same area for multiple decks and the layout was the same.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

My view for a few.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

gasket said:


> We are doing layout on the decks setting Proset sleeves and hammering in bangers for our hangers.


Trimble?


----------



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> Trimble?


We used our Trimble in the begging of the project. It served most of its efficient purpose on the podium where all of the plumbing comes together for the building. Otherwise it was rather inefficient with the amount of obstacles(columns, core walls) in the way on the decks. That and all the trades were stacked on top of each other. 

I'm currently being trained on using it with the one guy in our company that knows how to use it. Pretty cool!


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Only 9 floors up but there isn't much between the job and Michigan on the other side of the lake.That's Lake Shore Drive,Chicago to the bottom left and Navy Pier to the right.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

leakfree said:


> Only 9 floors up but there isn't much between the job and Michigan on the other side of the lake.That's Lake Shore Drive,Chicago to the bottom left and Navy Pier to the right.


We're only a few blocks from each other.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

gasket said:


> We used our Trimble in the begging of the project. It served most of its efficient purpose on the podium where all of the plumbing comes together for the building. Otherwise it was rather inefficient with the amount of obstacles(columns, core walls) in the way on the decks. That and all the trades were stacked on top of each other.
> 
> I'm currently being trained on using it with the one guy in our company that knows how to use it. Pretty cool!


I'm one of our Trimble guys. It's cool. I'm actually "working the pole" for the next few days.


----------



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> I'm one of our Trimble guys. It's cool. I'm actually "working the pole" for the next few days.


Very cool brother. I will probably ask you for pointers in the future. 

I'm hoping our guy will hand it over to me, while supervising this Monday.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

gasket said:


> We used our Trimble in the begging of the project. It served most of its efficient purpose on the podium where all of the plumbing comes together for the building. Otherwise it was rather inefficient with the amount of obstacles(columns, core walls) in the way on the decks. That and all the trades were stacked on top of each other.


How are the decks being laid out?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> My view for a few.


Today's view.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> My view for a few.


U up there while I'm stuck in basement...


----------



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> How are the decks being laid out?


We laid out the decks with a set of blueprints pulling our measurements from control lines.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

gasket said:


> We laid out the decks with a set of blueprints pulling our measurements from control lines.


That's how we do it. I was just hoping there was a less labor intensive way.


----------



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> That's how we do it. I was just hoping there was a less labor intensive way.


I hear you. Because all the raids were stacked on top of each other we would have two layout crews going on deck. One would start clockwise and counter clockwise, starting in units right next to each other and then moving out from one another. We would have up to 8 guys on deck. 

The Trimble just wasn't effective, one with all the guys from all the trades up there constantly getting in the way and interrupting the line of sight for the machine. Two, there were too many obstacles in the way. We didn't have a place to set the machine for an unobstructed view to move freely around the whole deck with one setup. 

Speaking of the efficiency of the Trimble, or I think there lack of. When we feather out points for underground, the Trimble guy will come back for a second time on the same underground to confirm the risers are still on center. Seems counterproductive to have one guy out twice, when the guys already there can pull measurements and confirm there where they need to be. Like yesterday I was doing underground, at the same place I previously set points with our Trimble guy. And yesterday we pulled measurements to make sure we were still on center. 

So in some cases it seems 6 to 1 half a dozen to another.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

gasket said:


> I hear you. Because all the raids were stacked on top of each other we would have two layout crews going on deck. One would start clockwise and counter clockwise, starting in units right next to each other and then moving out from one another. We would have up to 8 guys on deck.
> 
> The Trimble just wasn't effective, one with all the guys from all the trades up there constantly getting in the way and interrupting the line of sight for the machine. Two, there were too many obstacles in the way. We didn't have a place to set the machine for an unobstructed view to move freely around the whole deck with one setup.
> 
> ...


My shop has trimble layout down to a science. It's not perfect, but since using it on larger jobs I can't see laying out the decks with out it. Normally I put down 300 points a day. My best way 472. We layout bangits before the pour. Myself and two apprentices drilling and setting. Cores I lay out and Mark myself.

The key to effectively laying out it's to visualize a path and set up your own points whenever your in a crowded area. I did 300 points yesterday, on a remodel. It had walls up and material staged all over. Find column lines and work between them, reset to the next bay and work that column line. Break it up into small chunks. One of the biggest mistakes I see is guys who don't want to move the robot. They work as far as they can and bounce around rather than reset up. work in chunks. While it seems not as efficient, it really works out better. 

Also, train more guys on the Trimble. We used to have just a handful of guys that were used for it, now all foreman can use it. That way if you want to check a riser out FD location before a pour you can with out needing "the guy"


----------

